# Einarbeitungszeit SPS



## kiestumpe (26 August 2008)

Hallo,

vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass es bei mir schon zu lange her ist, und ich's vergessen habe, wie lange es bei mir gedauert hat. Aber wie lange darf es eurer Meinung nach dauern, bis Ihr einen neuen Mitarbeiter in die SIMATIC-Welt mit FUP/KOP und den Simatic-Manager eingelernt habt. Von AWL will ich ja noch gar nicht gross reden. Ziel ist nur, dass er vorhandene Relais-Schütz-Steuerung und ein paar UND/ODER bzw RS-Bausteine in ein paar FC's umsetzen kann. Er kann (angeblich) Schaltpläne lesen, inzwischen habe ich da meine Zweifel... Er hat Erfahrung in Hochsprache.
Also, wer gerade anfängt, bitte mal um ein paar Rückmeldungen, vielleicht liege ich mit meiner Einschätzung von 3 Monaten (inkl. Anleitung) ja auch daneben...


----------



## geduldiger (26 August 2008)

Ich denke es ist sehr schwer sowas zu pauschalisieren. Es kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an welche Vorkenntnisse man besitzt und inwiefern man in der Lage ist sich in soetwas reinzuarbeiten. Als Hochsprachler wird er sicherlich nicht so viele Probleme haben wie ein absoluter Neuling in sachen Programmierung, aber es ist ja doch schon was anderes in FUP oder KOP zu programmieren. 

Was hat er denn fürne Ausbildung?


----------



## TimoK (26 August 2008)

Also wenn es nicht zu kompliziert ist, denke ich, dass es schon ausreichen sollte, gerade wenn man schon einige, wenn auch entfernte Kenntnisse hat. Tendenziell hätte ich sogar noch ein paar Tage weniger geschätzt.

Wenn es allerdings wesentlich tiefer in die Materie geht, dann werden die 3 Monate ein bisschen knapp. Im Großen und Ganzen sollte derjenige aber schon damit hinkommen.

Gruss
Timo


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 August 2008)

Hallo,
ich denke, du liegst mit deiner Zeit-Einschätzung mehr als richtig.

Einer meiner Elektriker hat letztens für mich für einen Anlagenteil ein Ausprobier-Programm erstellen sollen. Das hat er innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit (2 Tage) hinbekommen. Ich habe ihm kurz erklärt, wie man Schrittketten erstellt und in der SPS umsetzt - dann ging es los. Bei ihm waren nur geringe Vorkenntnisse der Materie vorhanden - aber entsprechend Motivation.

Die gaenannte Schrittkette war für ein Handling mit Vereinzelung, dass in Abhängigkeit einer freigabe quasi endlos laufen sollte (also ca. 20 Schritte und 5 Ventil-Funktionen).

Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (26 August 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> vielleicht liege ich mit meiner Einschätzung von 3 Monaten (inkl. Anleitung) ja auch daneben...



nee, das muß reichen!


----------



## e4sy (26 August 2008)

bei siemens dauert der grundkurs eine woche. danach sollte man die genannten sachen können... zumindest in FUP... 
KOP nutzen ja eh nur die, die mudda und vadda erschlagen haben, oder wie war das? 

EDIT: 
http://sitrain.automation.siemens.com/sitrain/CourseDetail.aspx?Ref=Search&CourseID=1002704


----------



## Cerberus (26 August 2008)

Also ich würde auch sagen, dass 3 Monate eher ein bisschen zu viel sind. Kommt aber ganz auf den Probanden an.
So an sich würde ich so ca. 4 Wochen einplanen.


----------



## Homer79 (26 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich denke auch 2 bis 3 Wochen für KOP/FUP ist völlig ausreichend.
Unsere neuen Kollegen brauchten auch nicht länger Zeit um einfache Aufgaben/Projekte zu realisieren.

Gruß


----------



## kiestumpe (26 August 2008)

@all: Erst mal danke an die Einschätzungen, schneller ist natürlich auch schön, umgekehrt stellt sich mir die Frage nach 4 Monaten, ob derjenige einfach dafür ungeeignet ist, oder sich einfach Null Mühe gibt da rein zu kommen ?!?
Oder die Zeiten, in dem ich ihm was zum üben gibt anderweitig nutzt, kann ja nicht den ganzen Tag nebendran sitzen...


----------



## e4sy (26 August 2008)

woran´s liegt kann ich dir nicht sagen... aber nach 4 monaten (!) sollte er schon so den ein oder anderen FB ans laufen bringen... 
frag ihn doch mal woran´s liegt... vllt will er ja lieber was schönes pfeilen oder so... 
einige unserer facharbeiter wären echt glücklich, wenn sie mal was programmieren dürften


----------



## Cerberus (26 August 2008)

e4sy schrieb:


> vllt will er ja lieber was schönes pfeilen oder so...


 
Wenn er mit sowas glücklich wird... Ich wärs nicht


----------



## Kai (26 August 2008)

Ich würde einem Anfänger zunächst 2 Wochen geben, um die Erste Schritte und Übungen mit STEP 7 V5.4 gründlich durchzuarbeiten. 

Mit den damit erworbenen Grundkenntnissen sollte es eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, selbstständig eigene kleine Programme zu erstellen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Homer79 (26 August 2008)

Bei uns ist es auch so, das es welche gibt (Instandhaltung), die überhaupt nicht sowas machen wollen oder Angst dafor haben mal das PG bei ner Fehlersuche zu nehmen. Die gucken lieber solange oder suchen sinnlos, bis denen dann doch jemand mit nem PG hilft. Geht zum Glück noch, weil die meisten alten Maschinen bei uns nur Schützsteuerungen haben. Sonst würden die nie nen Fehler finden oder dauert ewig.
Und das obwohl diejenigen am längsten dabei sind, immer wichtig mit gucken wenn ein PG mit dabei steht und schon Lehrgänge besucht haben. Ärgert mich auch immer, aber kann man halt nichts machen.
Vielleicht auch besser, als wenn Sie dann noch im Programm ausversehen rumwerkeln und denken da muss was geändert werden obwohls schon Jahrelang ging...gabs auch schon..dann ging nischt mehr.


----------



## s.leuschke (26 August 2008)

Ziel ist nur, dass er vorhandene Relais-Schütz-Steuerung und ein paar UND/ODER bzw RS-Bausteine in ein paar FC's umsetzen kann. Er kann (angeblich) Schaltpläne lesen, 


Kann es vielleicht auch sein, dass er es wirklich schon kann udn sich unterfordert fühlt.
Da passiert es schon, dass sich der Mitarbeiter nicht ernst genommen fühlt. Ich würde hier das Gespräch führen ( in einer ruhigen Minute ).
Kann allerdings auch durchaus sein, dass er selbst dazu steht, dass die SPS nicht sein Gebiet ist.


----------



## Pizza (26 August 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht liege ich mit meiner Einschätzung von 3 Monaten (inkl. Anleitung) ja auch daneben...


 
also,tut mir leid, aber wenn er einfache Schaltungen nach 3 Monaten nicht auf die Reihe bringt, dann biet ihm eine Umschulung an. (vielleicht als Altenpfleger oder so  )

wie gesagt, einfache Lehrgänge dauern max. 2 Wochen, dann muss sowas sitzen. ( obwohl, eigendlich lernt man ja nie aus  )

Mir wäre meine Zeit und Bemühungen zu kostbar.
Wenn du das Gefühl hast, das nichts dabei rauskommt, dann investiere nicht soviel Energie in ein aussichtsloses Unterfangen.

Sorry

Pizza


----------



## e4sy (26 August 2008)

Pizza schrieb:


> also,tut mir leid, aber wenn er einfache Schaltungen nach 3 Monaten nicht auf die Reihe bringt, dann biet ihm eine Umschulung an. (vielleicht als Altenpfleger oder so  )
> 
> wie gesagt, einfache Lehrgänge dauern max. 2 Wochen, dann muss sowas sitzen. ( obwohl, eigendlich lernt man ja nie aus  )
> 
> ...


 
OT: warum bekomm ich grad hunger? :icon_lol:


----------



## Cerberus (26 August 2008)

e4sy schrieb:


> OT: warum bekomm ich grad hunger?


 
Also ne Pizza mit zwei Augen und Brille macht mich mal gar nicht hungrig. Da würd ich doch lieber drauf verzichten.:icon_lol:


----------



## Junior (26 August 2008)

Ziel ist nur, dass er vorhandene Relais-Schütz-Steuerung und ein paar UND/ODER bzw RS-Bausteine in ein paar FC's umsetzen kann. Er kann (angeblich) Schaltpläne lesen, 

Hallo,
also wer nach 4 Monaten noch keinen Schaltplan mit Schütz und Relais- Steuerung, Zeitrelais und einigen Alarmmeldungen nicht in KOP oder FUP umsetzen kann sollte sich nach einer anderen Tätigkeit umschauen.

MfG   Günter.


----------



## Jumper (26 August 2008)

Also nach spätestens einem Monat sollte mans drauf haben!
Es kann aber natürlich sein das er irgendwas nicht versteht und sich nicht getraut zu fragen weil er gesagt hat er würde es können und merrkt nun das er doch damit seine Probleme hat !!
Angenommen er soll eine vorgegebene Schützschaltung in ein Programm umsetzen und er versteht irgendwas am Schaltplan nicht und getraut sich nun nicht danach zu fragen weil er ja gesagt hatte er könne Schaltpläne lesen dann ist ja auch klar das dass mit dem Programm schreiben nichts wird!
Also ich denke du sollltest mal die Uhrsache in einer freien Minute suchen und ihm vielleicht auch sagen das er jeder Zeit fragen kann auch wenn ihm irgendetwas im Schaltplan unklar ist oder irgend ein Symbol!!

Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich nur ne kleinichkeit!!
Ich bin der Meinung: Wer einen Schaltplan lesen kann ist auch in der Lage ein einfaches Programm zu schreiben!(wenn man sich mal ne halbe Stunde nimmt und ihm die sache erklärt müsste das machbar sein!wenn er es sich natürlich komplet selbst bei bringen muss sieht die Sache wieder anderst aus! Da gibts einfach Leute die können das was in einem Buch steht nicht umsetzen kapieren es jedoch wenn es ihnen jemand erklärt!!)


----------



## kiestumpe (26 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> Also nach spätestens einem Monat sollte mans drauf haben!
> Es kann aber natürlich sein das er irgendwas nicht versteht und sich nicht getraut zu fragen weil er gesagt hat er würde es können und merrkt nun das er doch damit seine Probleme hat !!
> Angenommen er soll eine vorgegebene Schützschaltung in ein Programm umsetzen und er versteht irgendwas am Schaltplan nicht und getraut sich nun nicht danach zu fragen weil er ja gesagt hatte er könne Schaltpläne lesen dann ist ja auch klar das dass mit dem Programm schreiben nichts wird!
> Also ich denke du sollltest mal die Uhrsache in einer freien Minute suchen und ihm vielleicht auch sagen das er jeder Zeit fragen kann auch wenn ihm irgendetwas im Schaltplan unklar ist oder irgend ein Symbol!!


Ja, so hab ich's schon oft versucht-Schaltplanseite genommen und Stück für Stück die Netzwerke zusammen mit ihm erstellt, dazu Erklärungen, Öffner, Schliesser, Rastschalter, UND-Schaltungen, Oder-Schaltungen, Querverweise auf andere Seiten etc. 
Dann kommt der nächste Schritt, er soll weiter Seiten selbst umsetzen, wieder Durchsicht, Korrektur-Erklärungen, - so bewegt sich das im ständig Kreis. 
Langsam werde ich dabei etwas ungeduldig...naja, von mir wird er nicht bezahlt.


----------



## Homer79 (26 August 2008)

Also so wenn Du das schon so machst und der es immer noch nicht begreift ist der entweder wirklich bissl blöd oder hat einfach keine Lust drauf.
Du scheinst es ihm ja auch noch Schritt für Schritt zu erklären, manch einer muss(te) sich das selber erarbeiten...
Mir wär da schon lange der Hut hochgegangen.:sb13:

Gruß


----------



## Junior (26 August 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde mir das noch eine weile anschauen und dann meinem Chef eine E-Mail in dieser Art schicken.

Lieber Chef, 
mein Assistent, Herr Schneider, ist immer dabei, 
eifrig seine Arbeit zu tun, und das mit grosser Umsicht, ohne jemals 
seine Zeit mit Schwätzchen mit seinen Kollegen zu verplempern. Nie 
lehnt er es ab, anderen zu helfen, und trotzdem 
schafft er sein Arbeitspensum; und sehr oft bleibt er länger 
im Büro, um seine Arbeit zu beenden. Manchmal arbeitet er sogar 
in der Mittagspause. Mein Assistent ist jemand ohne 
Überheblichkeit in Bezug auf seine grosse Kompetenz und überragenden 
Computerkenntnisse. Er ist einer der Mitarbeiter, auf die man 
stolz sein kann und auf deren Arbeitskraft man nicht 
gern verzichtet. Ich denke, dass es Zeit wird für ihn, 
endlich befördert zu werden, damit er nicht auf den Gedanken kommt, 
zu gehen. Die Firma kann davon nur profitieren. 





PS.: Bitte lesen Sie nur jede zweite Zeile

MfG   Günter.


----------



## vierlagig (26 August 2008)

ihr könnt den armen kerl doch jetz nich einfach so auf die abschußliste setzen!

@kiestumpe: hast du ihm schon vom sps-forum erzählt? wir sind doch jederzeit gern bereit einsteigern und solchen, die es werden wollen den rechten weg zu zeigen, vielleicht erledigt sich dann das problem von ganz allein :twisted:


----------



## e4sy (26 August 2008)

da kommt mir grad ein böser verdacht....

nennt sich dein schützlich waldy?!?


----------



## vierlagig (26 August 2008)

e4sy schrieb:


> da kommt mir grad ein böser verdacht....
> 
> nennt sich dein schützlich waldy?!?



och komm ... der waldy macht sich doch gut, wenn er nicht gerade waschmaschinen und autos reparieren muß und endlosschleifen baut  ...außerdem machen wir ja alles in AWL


----------



## e4sy (26 August 2008)

tschuldigung.. schande über mein haupt... hab nur laut gedacht


----------



## Junior (26 August 2008)

Ich muß immer wieder mal neue Mitarbeiter anlernen. Das klappt mal mehr und mal weniger gut. Ich nehme mir auch die Zeit um ihn neue Sachen beizubringen. Natürlich bleiben immer offene Fragen. Wenn diese dann aber von dem Mitarbeiter nicht gestellt werden und er schafft deswegen nicht seine Arbeit dann lasse ich ihn irgendwann fallen wie eine heiße Kartoffel. Da wir alle in die Produktion eingebunden sind und meistens im Team arbeiten kann sich keiner meiner Kollegen zu Lasten der Anderen einen schönen Tag machen. Gerade das Programieren erfordert meiner Meinung nach ein hohes Maß an Eigeninitiative und Teamfähigkeit.

Es ist nicht schlimm wenn man etwas nicht weiß.
Es ist aber Fatal wenn man weiß das ein Kollege es weiß und dann nicht fragt.

MfG Günter.


----------



## s.leuschke (26 August 2008)

Ich hätte da einen Vorschlag.
Nimm ihn doch mit an eine Maschine.
Laptop oder PG ran, Online gehen.

Zeig ihm doch irgendein FC.
Und jetzt sag ihm, dass er mal nachvollziehen soll,was in diesen FC vorsich geht.
Vielleicht mit der Bitte, etwas zu ändern.
Da siehst Du, was los ist.

Hopp oder Top.

Wenn er mit irgendetwas ein Problem hat, sollte er spätestens jetzt mit der Sprache raus kommen.

Vielleicht legt er dir ne Lösung mit sehr gut auf´s Bankett.

Gruss Sven


----------

